#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > CMS & Frameworks >  >  Is Shopify CMS is really good for an online business?

## Dhara

We all know, Shopify is one of the most recommended E-commerce platforms on the market today. But through this Shopify, we can't edit or add any codes manually. for example we can't edit the robots.txt file. in this robots.txt file, they block some bots to allow the root directory. So how we can recommend the Shopify for best?

----------


## Katren

> We all know, Shopify is one of the most recommended E-commerce platforms on the market today. But through this Shopify, we can't edit or add any codes manually. for example we can't edit the robots.txt file. in this robots.txt file, they block some bots to allow the root directory. So how we can recommend the Shopify for best?


Yes, of course, Shopify is the best platform for ecommerce. when it comes to the robots.txt, we can't modify anything for shopify. because shopify is already optimized with best possible way based on the search engines. It's is automatically generated by Shopify for every website. You don't bother about it, Google makes it's optimal and your page extensions are indexed properly. so don't need to make any changes on the robots.txt file for shopify.

----------


## Dhara

Katren, Is Shopify is the best platform for developing? I think without basic code knowledge, it's too hard to manage this CMS. What you think?

----------

